# Front End Accident.. Repair??



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had the lovely surprise of having one of my neighbors back into my car while i loaded stuff into my trunk... now my hood, fender and headlight assembly is done.. 

_I'm trying to use the insurance money to get all the dents out and get the whole car painted. I have 2 local places to get the parts from.. I'd rather replace the damaged parts and have a place paint and do the rest.. _

*SO MY QUESTION IS "How hard is it to install the new parts?" I'm not worried about replacing the hood or headlight assembly.. b/c thats a direct bolt off then bolt on... Is there anything I should be careful when replacing the fender?? ANyhting behind it.. *


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

_Anybody heard anything good from "Maaco" paint jobs?? Are they good or would a local body shop do better? _


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Ouch, when I got hit, I had a whole shop do the body work and repainting. Came out to a total of 2200 with new paint for the whole body. New hood, new front bumper, new right headlight, new right corner light and new right fender were installed as well. I wanted to get a maaco paint job for my tacoma because they were doing a 250 dollar special, but that is just one coat. For a niceer double coat paintjob, expect to pay maaco a little over 600.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

installing a fender is easy. all you do is remove bolts and it comes off. the hardest part is getting the gap right, but i've only done it 2x and it came it out decent both times.


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

seven_b13 said:


> _Anybody heard anything good from "Maaco" paint jobs?? Are they good or would a local body shop do better? _


Maaco should be fine, unless you want this to be a show car. Earl Scheib is another company that does affordable paint jobs and there may be one in your area.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

ok thanks.. got parts changed already.. waiting for the spring to get it painted.. I might run with that "Earl Scheib" place..


----------

